# Home Again Chip



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I have to enroll a Home Again chip and see that there's a box for a promotional discount code. I'm used to Avid, so it came as a surprise to me that Home Again requires an annual fee plus an activation fee. There's also something about being eligible for a lower annual fee. Does anyone know how to get a promo code or have the annual fee reduced?


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

I have three Home Again chips and have never had to pay an annual fee????

I had to pay a one time activation fee.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: AnnemarieI have three Home Again chips and have never had to pay an annual fee????


You're lucky. Now it's a $10 activation fee plus a $14.99 annual fee.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I've had two for over 5 years now and only paid a one time activation fee.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah they changed it for I also have no annual fee but I was going to chip some pups and seen that they changed to an annual fee so instead I got some avid chips which is a one time fee which I believe it should be I even have mine reg. with CAR (akc)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

_*No*_ the annual fee is only for the extra services. If you just want your dog in the database, you do not have to pay annually. I called them when they sent me the updated bill for annual payment. Your dog WILL be in the computer if lost or stolen along with the pic, and decription you should have set up when you signed on, but the emergency vet, and other bells and whistles won't be included.

I think HomeAgain is making money off the new enrollies by sending them a bill for the annual payment, when there is none needed. Call the 800# if you have questions...


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:No the annual fee is only for the extra services. If you just want your dog in the database, you do not have to pay annually.


This is correct. We also have the Home Again chip and are not enrolled in the extra services, but we are still in the database and if Abby is ever lost and scanned for a chip, it will bring up our information.

You can go to their website and log in to keep your information current and upload pictures of your dog, even if you do not have the extra services.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

The enrollment form isn't giving me the option of only paying the activation fee. (And I read all the small print) It's only giving me the "I agree to pay $10 activation fee + $14.99 annual membership" choice.









I was going to do it online, I'll have to see if that gives me the option. Otherwise, it looks like I'll be calling them.

Thanks everyone, glad I asked.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I paid the $10 activation fee and $14.99 membership because you couldn't do anything else when you sign up. Though that membership fee actually went DOWN $5. It used to be $30 to get everything started and a $20 yearly fee.

I have the cat chipped through Avid (But still need to register it) though I do like Home Again even with a $15 yearly fee. (If I can't get them to take it off without taking him out of the system) I don't know much about Avid or anything besides HA though.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When you sign up initially, there is an annual fee, but after that you never have to pay again for the homeagain just to be in the database. I had to pay Avid something like $35 to re-do Kacies info when I adopted her. When I called them the first time to get info on her chip, the area code was registered wrong so I had to play detective to find out where she was registered thru. Homeagain was the one that gave me Kacie's Avid chip #, I was getting her chipped and when they scanned it, to make sure it was activated, they found the avid chip...I was so lucky, as the homeagain chip never entered her, got tangled in her long coat!!!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

What is the difference of Avid and Home Again? I just got both mine with an Avid chip.


----------

